# Opinions on the Kimber Pepper Blaster II?



## halfmoonclip

Gang-
For those times that a pistol isn't legal, (like our current visit to the People's Republic of Maryland), I've acquired a Kimber Pepper Blaster. It is the two shot model with a stubby pistol grip and the trigger between the upper and lower 'charges'.
Anyone have any heartily held opinions on this device?
Durability? Effectiveness? 
Does it show up on a metal detector? There seems to be little actual metal to it.
It only offers two shots, but reputedly delivers a large cloud of capscium when fired.

What does the crew think?
Moon


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Is it legal in Maryland?
That would be my deciding factor.

Hmmm...
I wonder if it'd be legal in Rhode Island.
Certainly it'd be easier than jumping through all of RI's concealed-carry hoops.


----------



## halfmoonclip

To my knowledge, pepper spray is legal _everywhere_, but I'm sure as hell not a lawyer. This thing is mostly clear red plastic, only looks remotely like a gun (it has a very abbreviated pistol grip and a trigger located between the upper and lower barrels...have a look on Kimber's website.
The only thing distinguishing this thing from others is a mildly pyrotechnic discharge and a little longer range (13' if memory serves). The pyrotechnic aspect is an advantage because it doesn't loose charge over time like the aerosol variety, and delivers a somewhat bigger blast of the stuff when employed.
Moon


----------



## Steve M1911A1

halfmoonclip said:


> To my knowledge, pepper spray is legal _everywhere_...


Nope.
Some places forbid it entirely, some places require that you obtain a permit to carry it, and some places require you to take a class before obtaining the necessary permit.
I strongly suggest that you check your state's, your county's, and your town's or city's, laws and ordinances, before you start carrying any sort of pepper spray.
It'd be a shame, to end up in prison and to lose your privileges just because you were carrying pepper spray.



halfmoonclip said:


> This thing is mostly clear red plastic, only looks remotely like a gun (it has a very abbreviated pistol grip and a trigger located between the upper and lower barrels...have a look on Kimber's website...


I know what it looks like, and how it functions.
Its appearance is not an issue, nor is its function.
The only question here is about whether or not it is legal to carry it for self-defense purposes, both in Maryland and in Rhode Island.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Aha!
I found it!

Pepper spray is legal, without either permit or instruction-class, in both Maryland and in Rhode Island.
While there seem to be no restrictions at all in Rhode Island, Maryland restricts the carrier to "pepper mace," whatever that is.
(Maybe it would be best to contact Kimber, and ask them for specific information.)

See: Pepper Spray State Laws and Restrictions

(Thank you, Google!)


----------



## skullfr

I think it is just OC.The small cans do just as well.I bought a Mace brand that has OC,tear gas and IR dye.The can would be a better option just for the fact you have more spray.Only problem is like the person that has been institutionalized are known to show no effect when sprayed.I would suggest using something along with it like a kubaton or some device you could use.


----------



## halfmoonclip

Guys, thanks for the responses. I did some checking about Maryland, and it apparently comes down to 'intent'; if you want the spray for 'all lawful purposes' you are apparently good to go.
As regards a difference in legality with the Kimber version, I will shoot them off an inquiry.
In the meantime, further information would be deeply appreciated.
Moon


----------



## halfmoonclip

Nobody home at Kimber on the weekend, so I'll rehash a question or two from my first post:
Will the Kimber pepper spray device trigger a metal detector?

Between what seems like a pretty substantial pedigree, a presumably heavy charge, and decent construction, I have real hopes for this thing in places where I can't carry a gun.
Moon


----------



## halfmoonclip

Okay, traded posts with Kimber today regarding metal detectors and the difference with their Pepper Blaster. Thus far the responses have not been terribly helpful. We shall see.
Moon


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If the two spray cartridges contained in the device are made of metal, they won't go through TSA's airport insecurity.
If a TSA goon sees the outline of an undeclared something that even merely looks like a gun, you will be in for a premature version of Hell.

A few years ago, Jean and I were going to San Jose airport from Seatle-Tacoma, to day-visit our daughter.
Our plane landed on time, and then it just sat on the SJC tarmac for about four hours. So much for our day-visit!
What had happened?
A Jap* tourist was taking a toy gun home to his kid, and by the time the toy's silhouette finally reached the barely-functional brain of the responsible TSA goofus, the Jap had passed through the system and had boarded his plane home.
So TSA held all incoming planes on the SJC tarmac, while they emptied-out all of the outgoing planes and reëxamined each and every traveller.
It took them almost four hours, but they got their man. They confiscated the toy. They didn't even arrest the guy.
Then everybody loaded-up again, the outgoing planes took off, and finally the incoming planes were permitted to empty out.
Four fnarkin' hours! One working toilet (because the other one stopped up and flooded out).

And so I have a real love affair with TSA. Not.

***I use the pejorative name "Jap" for all native subjects of the Emperor of the Rising Sun. (Japanese-Americans are merely "Americans.")
Why?
Because the Japs have never thought to apologize for the "comfort women" and the "Rape of Nanking," among other WW2 atrocities.
If you don't know about this sterling chapter in Nip history, try Google or Wikipedia.
See if you don't start calling them Japs, too.


----------



## skullfr

Also unit 731 in China where horrible experiments were done and none were prosecuted by the allies for the data they developed and it was covered up by our govt.


----------



## halfmoonclip

I see we have wandered a wee bit afield on this; let me try to get back on track.
-I did trade E-mails with Kimber, and was treated to obfuscation and a suggestion that I contact my 'local authorities', whom I guarantee will know as much about the Pepperblaster as a blind pig knows about Christmas. So I batted the ball back to Kimber, asking about the contents of the spray and detectability on a metal detector in rather more detail, and really asking for a response. Thus far, nada, tho' I hope I don't end up with someone knocking on my door due to the last question.
-As regards the metal detector, nothing definitive, but it appears a magnet is attracted to at least some parts of the device. So I assume that a really thoro' metal-detecting process would find it. Not sure about less stringent detectors like the ones at some sporting events.
-As regards the contents, not going to know anything until Kimber chooses to share it with me/us.
I realize that making these kinds of devices puts a company in an odd spot, but I'd like to think they can tell me _something._
Moon


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If it holds a magnet anywhere, the metal detector will "see" it.
If it's in your hand-carried luggage, the X-ray machine will "see" its gun-like shape and highlight it on the TSA-goon's screen.
It will also show up on the infernal "undressalizer," in use at some major airports.


----------



## skullfr

Best thing for travel is immediately head to an Academy or sporting store and purchase a small can of Sabre or Mace brand and avoid possible arrest or severe problems at airport.The small can arent expensive and are effective.


----------



## halfmoonclip

skullfr said:


> Best thing for travel is immediately head to an Academy or sporting store and purchase a small can of Sabre or Mace brand and avoid possible arrest or severe problems at airport.The small can arent expensive and are effective.


SKU- assume that the can is metal; how does that avoid the detector issues?
Moon


----------



## skullfr

It doesnt-the idea is to purchase one after you arrive and chunk it.With all the TSA regs and devices I personally would not take a chance.Any type of self defense item will probably raise eyebrows at the airport.May try carrying a ink pen.I carry a cheap ink pen clipped to my t-shirt collar.This is an effective weapon when used to strike an opponent in the ear,throat or rib cage.If it shatters oh well you have shrapnel in his throat.To avoid travel problems look at everyday items you have an evaluate them as a weapon.You are more armed than you think.


----------



## halfmoonclip

My concern was more with ordinary sorts of metal detectors; at sporting events, or amusement parks. Again, I'm not trying to defeat them so much as save myself the embarrassment of being detected. 
I can almost guarantee that metal detectors will be much more common very soon after the horror in Colorado, and metal detectors have the (political) advantage of not requiring any of the Honorables stand up and take a position. Expect to see a Federal tax break on them the same way they do with hybrid cars. I wouldn't be surprised to see Barry O do it by Executive Order. 
The detectors would also give business owners some CYA points if some doofus does get in and do awful things; they can claim to have at least taken some precautions, hoping to avoid litigation. It would surely put a dent in legal carry about anywhere if you had to go in and out.
Sku, I absolutely see your point with 'buy it when you're there'. Friends who ride a lot of airplanes do that with any toiletries that exceed the what, 4 oz limit? 
Moon


----------



## Kingfounds

It is a common sense that gold is very percious and now more and more people like the gold metal, and more and more people now join ge group of hunting for treasure and gold. This is like the "gold rush". But what is different form before is that now people use more advanced equippmemt to help them to find the gold. And it seems among different equippments, people like the gold metal detectors most, because that such a device can help them to identify the detail information of the metal so that people can find it in a short time.


----------

